# Wireless livecd

## neretux

Vorrei installare gentoo ma ho problemi con la rete wireless dal livecd: il pc è isolato in quanto la ethernet non funziona perchè si è fregata la porta per cui devo andare col wireless.

La mia scheda è:

```

lspci | grep -i wlan

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
```

Per farla andare

```

modprobe b43
```

 poi 

```
iwlist scan

lo            Interface doesn't support scanning

wlan0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

 poi 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file o directory
```

e poi mi blocco. La connessione è wpa e vorrei configurarla da terminale come posso fare?

Ho già controllato i vari howto di gentoo, ma li chiedono di installare con emerge i vari wpa_supplicant, wireless tools ecc. ma io non posso farlo perchè sono isolato.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## k01

cerca su internet il firmware per la tua scheda, copialo su una penna usb, sul livecd crei la directory /lib/firmware, se già non esiste, e lo copi dentro a quest'ultima

----------

## ago

Usa la soluzione di extreamer oppure prendi direttamente un live di ubuntu, se non ci dovesse essere neanche li, ci sono i tools appositi per scaricarlo

----------

